# New



## Sendog (Nov 23, 2008)

Hallo 
I'm new in this forum. My name is Krzysiek. I got last month this fish. It was sold me as X. nuchisquamulatus? I supose it is not. Have you got any idea what species is it?










Regards 
Krzysiek


----------

